# Banana Bread/Muffins



## KimInCanada (Aug 7, 2004)

I looking for a 'tried and true' Banana Bread or Muffins recipe!  I lost my recipe a while back and any other one I've tried.... well, it just doesn't do it.  Help!


----------



## foodmonitr (Sep 1, 2004)

Here's a Banana Nut Bread recipe that I have been using for years. Enjoy!

 BANANA NUT BREAD

This favorite quick bread is delicious toasted or served fresh. When over ripe bananas are available in the produce section, stock up on them and freeze in plastic freezer bags for making this bread on a moments notice.

For one loaf you will need:

3 very ripe large bananas
2 eggs
½ cup butter or margarine
1 ½ tsp. buttermilk or sour cream
1 tsp. fresh lemon juice
1 cup sugar
2 cups all-purpose flour
1 ½ tsp. baking powder
½ tsp. baking soda
1 cup chopped walnuts or pecans

Tips:  Banana Nut Bread freezes well and can be sliced while frozen if you do not plan to use the entire loaf at one time.

Preparation:

Place bananas, eggs, butter, buttermilk or sour cream, lemon juice and sugar into a blender container or work bowl of food processor fitted with the steel blade. Whirl until smooth.
1.	Mix together flour, baking powder and baking soda.
2.	Pour banana mixture over flour mixture and stir just until flour is moistened. Stir in the nuts.
3.	Turn into greased 9 ½ x 4 ½ inch bread loaf pan, or into 2  3 ½ x 7 ½ inch nut bread pans.
4.	Bake at 350ºF for 55 to 65 minutes or until bread tests done when a skewer is inserted in the center.
5.	Allow to cool 5 minutes in pan, then turn out onto wire racks.


----------



## gantel (Sep 1, 2004)

*try this one*

Banana Nut Bread

10 ounces Butter, softened
14 ounces Sugar, granulated
1 teaspoon Salt
6 Eggs, whole
12 ounces Banana, fresh, peeled, mashed
6 ounces Pecans, med. pieces
1 pound Flour, ap
3/4 ounce Baking Powder

Procedure:

1.  Place butter, sugar and salt in mixing bowl and cream together on
     # 2 for  10 minutes.
2.  Add the eggs and mix thoroughly, add the banana and pecan
     pieces and fold in.
3.  Sift flour and baking powder together and fold into the batter.
4.  Butter and flour two loaf molds, divide the batter and bake at
     350° for  50 - 60 minutes, cool before unmolding.

if you try it let me know how you like it
David


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 2, 2004)

Let me try this again....dammn ninternet diconnected!! EERRRR!!1!

Grandmas Banana Bread

1/2 cup oil
1 cup sugar
2 eggs
1 1/2 cups flour
1 tsp Baking powder
1 TBSP Baking soda
5 TBSP milk
2 over ripe LARGE bananas(mashed)

Mix and bake at 350 for one hour
yeild: 1 loaf


I usually double this recipe and freeze one loaf.  If you want you can sprinkle with walnuts or chocolate chips...mmmm nummy!


----------

